# Bill Walton Funny/Silly Quotes Thread



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Sorry for taking up space on the forum but I'd like to read all the funny things Bill Walton has said

So please post as many as you know here..


One I always hear is:

"Throw it down big fella throw it down.."

and also:

"Robert Horry is one of the best players in history" (He says something like that...)


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I hate when he says something like "that was the worst play in "some teams" history." I remember one time Parker tried to split two defenders with a bounce and pass, and it got knocked out of bounds, and he said that was the worst pass in Spurs Playoff history, I was thinking is this guy serious?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

This is something I found on a bill walton website (well a site in which the creator hates bill walton)..

"Oh nice pass"- Just after the pass was intercepted.

"Nothing but net on this one."- Speaking over a replay of Indiana Pacer Reggie Miller banking a jumpshot in.

"Oh, [Robert] Horry was doing it [for the Rockets] when Phoenix was winning championships." - Just how many championships did they win Bill?

"I peaked when I was 12," Walton says. "I hurt my knee when I was 12, and I was never good after that."- I'm not so sure how serious Bill was about that one but when can you ever be when Bill is talking.

"Karl Malone is having an MVP-type game"- Malone was shooting 2-for-11 from the field, including a few muffed lay-ups.


Bill is always on the cutting edge of fashion and style. 
Bill Walton has a mile-wide bias against the Bulls. Check out some of these anti Bulls quotes. 

"...taking charges is for guys who have no game!"- After Scottie Pippen got creamed under the hoop by Shawn Kemp, drawing a charging foul.

"Michael's pretty good."- Referring to Michael Jordan.

"The Bulls are off to a horrible start!"- The score was Utah 4 to Chicago's 2.

Bill Walton loves Shaq, and he's never scared to tell anyone about it. 

"Shaq, the second best player behind Michael Jordan"

"Shaq, the most dominant player in the NBA"

But so far my favorite Bill Walton pearl of wisdom has to be this one: 

"GOODNESS GRACIOUS SAKES ALIVE!!"- Bill in lieu of cogent analysis, during game 1 of the 1997 NBA Finals.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

"Will Raef LaFrentz PLEASE get a rebound?!?!?!"

"Shawn Bradley has zero physical talent."

(a little after that last comment, and Bradley barely jumps for a rebound)

"Bradley looked like Dr. J up there!"

"Shawn Bradley is the next big thing."


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

"jason caffey is a major force in this league"


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

"Greg Ostertag is one of the finest centers in the history of Western Civilization."


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

"This is a throw-it-down-a-thon!"

"One time!"

"Rick Fox is as fine a player as there ever has been in the NBA."

Bill Walton cracks me up.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

lol IM STILL luaghing... the guys hilarous


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I love Bill Walton's comments...

"Will someone PLEASE throw it down? One time!"

It's easiest to remember the ones he says all the time, but the funniest comments are more spontaneous... wish I could remember some.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

All while announcing for the Clippers which is where he was extremely insane:

"If you can score on Ike Austin you own this league."

"There are thousands of Derek Strong signs here at Staples Center. Put him in the game!" ~ after showing one little girl with a Derek Strong sign

"There are at least 4 or 5 all-stars on this Clippers team"

"Corey Maggette should be playing a minimum of 45 minutes every game."

"The fans are charging the court. The security guards are trying to hold them back." ~ there was some mild clapping but people were clearing sitting there complacently

"What is the record for most points scored by a 7 foot German in the first quarter of a game?" when they were playing the Mavs

slow chant "M....V...P....M....V....P" after Kandi made a basket

I don't like Walton much for national games unless he can knock off the clear Lakers bias but he can be quite funny. You just have to know that he's always being sarcastic.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

this is in a rockets with lakers game

"How long Rudy T will let Yao sit on the bench?"

"How long Rudy T will let Francis play?"

"How long Rudy T will let Francis sit on the bench?"

and

"Throw it down Madson, throw it down"


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

"cat, please pass the ball"


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

his voice makes you feel like hes blunt and idiotic, dont you hate that voice ??
makes you think hes mentally retarded or something
no offense to mr. walton but he is really annoying !!
one of the dumbest quotes i've heard from this man is 
"OH I HAVE JUST TURN 50, MY KNEES WERE ALL BANGED UP, BUT I STILL CAN OUTPLAY VIN BAKER"......well mr. walton, why dont you come out of retirement and show us what you can do to vin baker ??


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>888</b>!
> his voice makes you feel like hes blunt and idiotic, dont you hate that voice ??
> makes you think hes mentally retarded or something
> no offense to mr. walton but he is really annoying !!
> ...


Man who are you kidding, Baker is so wack that 90% of this board could take him

Walton should have his own reality show. Just like the Osbournes... A lost former legend and supposidly "talented" offspring. Ill bet Luke Walton has a better voice than kelly osbourne though.... and look better in ANYTHING than that fat <strike>fugmo </strike>....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Make him go away!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At half-time during the Nets-Pistons Eastern Conference Semi-Finals game, I believe that is when the NBA lottery took place. After the order had been determined and the 2nd half began, Bill Walton came out of nowhere with a cold comment. Even those around him said "That's pretty harsh."

"_The Atlanta Hawks could use the first 13 picks._"

Ouch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

"You know the Lakers are a great team, when Samaki Walker can trash talk."

-Tim


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Said just last night:
"The New Jersey Nets are the toughest team the Spurs have faced in the playoffs." heh.

I once met Steve "The Snapper" Jones, and he said the most ridiculous thing he could remember Walton say was "It's always good to be down a little at half time."


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

"Tim Duncan... IN SINGLE COVERAGE"

"Failing to prepare is preparing to fail"


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

During an Arizona Wildcats game...

"This is the best this team has looked since 1971 when Johnny newman was playing." -I know Newman is old, but 1971??????


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

during a net pistion game, were N.J got a couple dunks in a row he said

The Pistions better do something, this has become a 
throw-it-downathon


----------



## Nugsarebad2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

"Hey Tirico, suck my ...."
-Bill walton


He said this when he thought his microphone was off, it wasn't.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A couple years back during a Jazz game, John Starks got a rebound and threw it down the court to a open John Stockton and he got an uncontested layup and Bill said; "That was the greatest outlet pass in the history of the NBA.":laugh:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

During the first 3 minutes of a Sixers-Kings game, in which the game wasn't shown because the previous game went OT, they cut to the game and Walton said:
"You folks are missing the most exciting basketball in the history of the NBA"

In that same game, Tolbert made a comment about Vlade being a flopper, and Walton says something like:
"Vlade Divac will be the key to the Kings winning the NBA championship this year"


----------



## PDB (Aug 16, 2002)

"SHAQ HAS ABSOLUTELY NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE"


----------



## 621710 (May 8, 2003)

(post #2) 


"Olden Polynice is havin a career game."
Did Polynice ever have a career game?

"Nobody can stop Greg Ostertag in the post right now"
Greg Ostertag had 3 points and 4 rebounds

"Wally Szczerbiak is probably the most underappreciated player in the NBA"
That's utterly absurd

And the funnisest of all time

"The Mavericks should quit while there ahead" 
A March game between the Mavs and Twolves when the Mavs beat them by 27


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

He has recently added to his repitoire..

After a sick move, "It's your world (players name), we're all just living in it", lol.


----------



## Flipper34 (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nugsarebad2003</b>!
> "Hey Tirico, suck my ...."
> -Bill walton
> 
> ...


LMAO r u serious? i would have to hear it to believe it. someone please get a sound clip.


----------



## Nugsarebad2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

"Gilbert Arenas has the wingspan of an aircraft carrier"

"Gilbert Arenas reminds me of a young jojo white"

when luke walton got fouled on a layup
"only two shots?"

After a Kobe Bryant dunk
"look at young kobe, he is such a stellar player, I was tossing salads at grateful dead concerts before he was born"


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nugsarebad2003</b>!
> when luke walton got fouled on a layup
> "only two shots?"


That is extremely funny! :laugh:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marbury 4 Life</b>!
> "jason caffey is a major force in this league"


:rotf: :laugh:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nugsarebad2003</b>!
> when luke walton got fouled on a layup
> "only two shots?"


Hilarious! :laugh: 



> After a Kobe Bryant dunk
> "look at young kobe, he is such a stellar player, I was tossing salads at grateful dead concerts before he was born"


Tossing salads!? Isn't that a homosexual term?


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

"Christian Laettner is stumbling around half court in a daze"

After Laettner drops a pass thrown right to him, "Oh, sorry that I threw the ball straight to your hands"


"I think it's past Christian's bedtime" during an afternoon game

And I love his general "This is the greatest ______ in the history of the NBA" quotes. Obviously, he has a perfect photographic knowlege of every play that has ever occured in the entire 54 year history of the NBA.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

:whofarted


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I think it was a regular season game between the Mavs and Kings and Bill Walton was getting on Dirk saying 

"What is Dirk doing, this is no ordinary game, this game will determine the fate of Western human civilization!!"

as annoying as Walton is, hes a joy to listen to.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Bill Walton on Yao Ming:

"I love to watch Yao Ming play. When I watch Yao Ming play, I'm reminded of Magic Johnson. He makes plays like Garry Kasparov, like Bobby Fisher (both chess champions). You sit there and say, `No way he thought of that. That had to be luck.' (Larry) Bird was that way, too -- always so far ahead of everyone else mentally. 

"As Yao Ming develops into more of an NBA player, the anticipation I have for what is to come ... I'm so excited about the whole thing. There is no limit to what he can accomplish. 

"Yao Ming has the potential, the capability, of changing the future of basketball." 

"(Yao) is light years ahead, minutes ahead, hours ahead of the play that's actually going on. The anticipation, the analysis, the figuring out of what's going to happen next. This is an unbelievable talent we are so lucky to have. 

"It's harder today. The game is different. Michael Jordan changed the game completely. It wasn't his fault. But the game is played off the dribble, for yourself. Not that Michael was a selfish player, but everybody thought the way he played basketball was to dribble and bail out his team at the shot clock. Now, it's one guy dribbling, nine guys standing, watching that guy get his own shot. 

"If you play with Yao Ming, like playing with (Arvydas) Sabonis, like playing with Vlade Divac, you have to learn to move, learn to expect and anticipate that you'll get the ball in perfect position. 

"My main coach, John Wooden, said, `If you dribble once, that's enough. If you dribble twice, you're not open. If you shoot after dribbling twice, sit on the bench next to me.' Now it's totally common for a player to take 15 dribbles on one possession." 

"Now that the Rockets have the type of personnel -- you can run an offense through a guy who doesn't have to score -- everything is different. Steve and Cuttino and all these guys are terrific basketball players and also smart guys. They are going to realize quickly how much better they can be with better ball movement. 

"Yao Ming, what he's trying to do ... no one has ever had a more difficult period of adjustment. No one has done anything as hard as Yao Ming. To not have the coaching in China, not have teammates, equipment, the facilities, and deal with the cultural differences ... he's doing terrific. His learning curve is almost vertical. 

"He's a very special player, a unique person, and he has a chance to change basketball."


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

He was dead on in saying "Give Yao a chance." Other than that I could care less.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*My funniest*

Is during a Lakers game in the playoffs, he called Mark Madsen a Laker legend like Travis Knight!!!!


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>888</b>!
> well mr. walton, why dont you come out of retirement and show us what you can do to vin baker ??


I can't believe you even thought that...let alone posted it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> A couple years back during a Jazz game, John Starks got a rebound and threw it down the court to a open John Stockton and he got an uncontested layup and Bill said; "That was the greatest outlet pass in the history of the NBA.":laugh:


No please change the avatar! Im blinded!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

anybody else


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Last night when Richard Jefferson had a fast break Walton said "He was fouled seven times on that play."

Also when the ball was flying off the rim after a brick: 

"watch your face."


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Walton said " I am not big fan of michael olowokandi. he is like shawn bradley. he is playing for the money. there is no great player who plays for the money in the nba history."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Fillmore West, 1969

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Harpur College, S.U.N.Y., NY, 1970

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Fox Theater, St. Louis 1971

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Olympia Theater, Paris, 1972

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, RFK Stadium, 1973

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Portland Coliseum, 1974

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill at private party, with members of Grateful Dead, Sweetwater Bar, Mill Valley, Ca, 1975

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Capitol Theater, New Jersey, 1976

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Buffalo War Memorial, 1977

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, New Years Eve, Winterland, SF, 1978

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Philadelphia Spectrum, 1979

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Boston Garden, 1980

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Uptown Theater, Chicago, 1981

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Greek Theater, Berkely, 1982

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Red Rocks, Co. 1983

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Hampton, Va. 1984

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Alpine Valley, Wi. 1985

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Rubber Bowl, Akron 1986

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Providence Civic Center 1987

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Meadowlands 1988

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Omni, Atlanta 1989

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Knickerbocker Arena, Albany 1990

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Nassau Coliseum, NY 1991

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Deer Creek, In 1992

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Buckeye Lake, Oh 1993

Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Oakland Colisium, 1994


Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Soldier Field, Chicago 1995


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Fillmore West, 1969
> 
> Jerry, dude...**cough**cough**...still lit! -- Bill backstage at Grateful Dead concert, Harpur College, S.U.N.Y., NY, 1970
> ...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Before game 3
''The Nets will have a big night on offense''

When the best friend of his son (Richard Jefferson) can't finish a fastbreak
"He was fouled 7 times before he even got close to the rim"

In game 1
"Richard Jefferson has become an allstar player"

In game 3
" The Nets have to get production from their role players like Richard Jefferson"


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Can't wait until the next game


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!


How can you not get that joke? Does Tom#1 have to spell it out for you?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you not get that joke? Does Tom#1 have to spell it out for you?


No.


And No..

BTW, you want to put an unofficial Lebron James website link in your sig as well


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

sorry but I don't get Tom's joke too.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> sorry but I don't get Tom's joke too.


Jeez, the people not getting the joke is funnier than Tom's actual joke. 

He's making quotes that Bill Walton "said" during his life. 

"Jerry dude" (talking to Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead, I assume) *cough cough* (coughing, as in he is smokin' the reefer and coughing due to the hot smoke inhaled into his lungs) "still lit" is there to show that it's cherry-bombed. And that's a beautiful, beautiful thing. :laugh: 

Get it now?


----------



## OliverMillerFan (Jun 3, 2003)

Clippers game about 4 years ago:
Tyrone Nesby is on a fast break and throws down a WEAK WEAK dunk.
Ralph Lawner: "Tyrone Nesby with a thunderous JAM!"
Bill: "Ralph he barely touched the rim, Nesby can't slam"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeez, the people not getting the joke is funnier than Tom's actual joke.
> ...


Someone should use this for an avatar...









A Dunking Bill Walton Skeleton? Too much........


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone should use this for an avatar...:laugh:
> ...



we could only hope


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

"Arvydas Sabonis can't run, can't move, can't jump, and still the most important player on this team."

At a Mavs-Blazers game

"When will Jack Nicholson take over??"

Spurs-Lakers game 4

*"I haven't seen Phil Jackson moving this fast since he was SOOOARING to the hoop as a Knick in the 70s"*

At a Blazers- Lakers game when Phil got mad at a call and flipped.

"Rick Fox is not only a great basketball player, but a great and beautiful person as well"

Lakers- Kings

"Phil Jackson CANNOT believe that the Lakers are getting short-changed here!!!!"

Lakers- Wolves

*"If I was Jon Barry, I would shoot everytime and FORCE the coach to take me out of the game."*

Pistons-Nets after Jon Barry took like 6 straight shots in a row.

"Yao Ming should just subsitute himself into the game"

Lakers- Rockets

*" I saw Lebron James in the Lockerroom with his shirt off, oh what a MAAAAAAAN!!!"*

"Samaki Walker is backing up Shaq as the Lakers 6th man."

Spurs- Lakers

"Derek Fisher, what a defensive gem"


"New Olreans...that's the Hornets right??"

"John Stockton is one of the great stories, not only in basketball, but in the history of mankind"

"Vince Carter will make the World a better place by giving up his spot in the starting lineup to Michael Jordan"

"It has become the Samaki Walker show for the Lakers"

"Scott Brooks is the greatest PG of all time"

"
*Oh, Lindsey Hunter makes Devean George look like John Stockton"* 

"Chris Dudley has such a nice game, look at the style, the beauty, the grace."

*"Mark Madsen is just a hustler doing what needs to be done. Like the great Laker legend before him Travis Knight"*

*"The Lakers are back, If you can beat the Hawks at there homecourt, you can beat anyone" *

"The fans are chanting MVP INSPIRING Derrick Coleman!!"

*"WHERE WOULD THE SONICS BE WITHOUT ELDEN CAMPBELL???"*


*"Look at the big man shooting free throws with the gracefulness of a ballerina, no wasted motion"*

*"One day you're gonna learn to stay off Mark Madsen. the guy is a valuable contributor to this franchise" *


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> "Arvydas Sabonis can't run, can't move, can't jump, and still the most important player on this team."
> 
> At a Mavs-Blazers game
> ...


Where do you find these?? DO you record like every game?


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> 
> *" I saw Lebron James in the Lockerroom with his shirt off, oh what a MAAAAAAAN!!!"*


I coulnt believe he said that!!!


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

*during game 4*

after Isaiah Thomas' prediction about the Nets going on a 10-0 run during the last two minutes before the half:

" Do you think Isaiah would consider coaching in the NBA?"


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: during game 4*



> Originally posted by <b>ST</b>!
> after Isaiah Thomas' prediction about the Nets going on a 10-0 run during the last two minutes before the half:
> 
> " Do you think Isaiah would consider coaching in the NBA?"


I'm normally a fan of Walton, but I think this is definately the stupidest comment he's ever said. I also loved the absolute silence for a second or so after he said no. None of the other announcers had any idea what to say.


----------



## RaptorDynasty (May 30, 2003)

Late this past season, Walton said that Steve Nash was "the most unathletic player in the entire NBA." This comment came right after Nash nailed one of his patented run-under-the-basket-around-a-crowd-of-seven-footers-circus-shots.

Also, a game Walton was calling got joined in progress because a NHL Playoff game went into triple overtime or something. Walton said "how long do these hawkee games normally last??"

Someone needs to invent a decoder for the TV that subtitles Walton's comments, including a marker that says if he is being very sarcastic or totally honest. He only has one tone of voice!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He just said that Tim Duncan is the Pete Sampras of basketball. 

That's pretty funny but I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

i found it funny when he was like " They should put speedy claxton in for Parker, Ginnobli for Jackson, WHERE'S STEVE KERR.."
i was drinking water and i spit it out.. the way he said it was classic.. its like when he says "Gi-No-BLI its ManuMANIA out here.." in New jersey lol

i love him lol.. im going to make a thread to see how many people like him and how many dont..


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

It's been done.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I can't remember the quote but he said something about containing a player in a glass because that player was like mercury.. the player was not even a main player.some bench player if I remmber correctly...lol

i didn't hear good ole bill in a while


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I believe he also called Steve Nash the best point guard in the NBA and the MVP.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> I believe he also called Steve Nash the best point guard in the NBA and the MVP.


 :laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeez, the people not getting the joke is funnier than Tom's actual joke.
> ...


Thanks for the assist, DJ. Good to see we have a bunch of clean living kids on this board!


----------



## MussWin (Apr 11, 2003)

I don't know if this one has been brought up but a couple years ago Walton and Dick Enberg were doing the Zona game, and Walton compare Jefferson to Jordan, he said "He is as talented as Jordan" and Enberg jumped on him, and Walton recanted and said "He is as athletic as MJ" It was pretty humorous, Enberg was giving him hsit


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

He said Rober Horry was the master of the inbound pass.

"Robert horry has mastered the entry pass, did you see the pass" 

"Robert horry is the best inbound passer in the history of the NBA".

Then it's "Throw it down big man throw it down"


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

"thats terrible"


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

this thread is great, keep'em coming guyz........


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Thanks for the assist, DJ. Good to see we have a bunch of clean living kids on this board!


Just doin' my part to make this place better.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

"That CANNOT be an offensive scheme"

When Bruce Bowen tried to go one on one against some dude and missed the J.

"How about Tim Duncan's dribbling exhibition at half court?? Reminiscants of Isiah Thomas"

:laugh:


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Can you guys imagine Bill Walton at a Spelling Bee that's on ESPN all the time??

"Timmy Grover, one of the premier spellers in the world today and possibly the greatest speller in the HIISTORY of the solar system now steps to the microphone. It is such a blessing that God created this brainchild on the 7th day of the Earth--"

*Kid spells out word*

"SPELL IT OUT BIG MAN, SPELL IT OOOOOUUUUUUT!!!!"


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

"Speedy Claxton is the MVP of this game" (in the 2nd quarter)


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Can you guys imagine Bill Walton at a Spelling Bee that's on ESPN all the time??
> 
> "Timmy Grover, one of the premier spellers in the world today and possibly the greatest speller in the HIISTORY of the solar system now steps to the microphone. It is such a blessing that God created this brainchild on the 7th day of the Earth--"
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Last post for awhile. But here's one he said tonite.


"The good news is Kidd is shooting 33%. The bad news is he's taking 20 shots to get it."

Classic Walton.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

When Bowen tried to draw a foul on RJ and Rj head hit BBowen's elbow.


"You can't play defense with your face!"
-Classic Walton


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

after steve kurr made the 3 pointer, he said, "that is automatic."


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> after steve kurr made the 3 pointer, he said, "that is automatic."



:laugh:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

It was alot of good dunks and he didn't say 

"one time please throw it down!"


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

on lazy defenders

"Nice Defense"
-Bill Walton


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After they showed the bottles of champaigne:

Walton: What is that?
Tolbert: Apple Cider, Bill. Hot Apple Cider.
Walton: With Cinnamon?

:laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Anyone write down the final quote he said?

I can't remember.. something like. "Us 3 are the luckiest people in the world"... yeah right..hehe


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Tom Tolbert said something like, "New Jersey needs to take a timeout if the Spurs score here again. The Spurs are playing at full arrousel"

Bill is rubbing off on him hehe


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

"Thats why U don't Play defense with your face"


----------



## Answerivdmxlow (May 27, 2003)

the funniest walton comment i heard evar was in the regular seaon during a blazers/wolves(i think) game. derek anderson and patterson are on a fast break and anderson throws a lob to no one out of bounds, then billy says"thats the worst fast break in the portland trailblazers history." It was just out of nowhere i laughed for like 5 minutes.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> "Thats why U don't Play defense with your face"


Ha, yeah, and during the T-Wolves-Lakers series, Nesterovic got called on a foul on Shaq during which Shaq blatantly elbowed Rasho in the face.

"Rasho Nesterovic just asked the referee how he fouled Shaq with his face." :laugh:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> I hate when he says something like "that was the worst play in "some teams" history." I remember one time Parker tried to split two defenders with a bounce and pass, and it got knocked out of bounds, and he said that was the worst pass in Spurs Playoff history, I was thinking is this guy serious?


The stupiest part of that comment was that it was teh game after Parker blew it and passed it right to Kobe Bryant at the end of the game. 

Every air ball that goes to a guy on offense, "what a great pass by whoever"
In a Wolves-Mavs game, he was going on for at least 10-15mins about how Shawn Bradley was "quickly becoming one of the best players in the nba." I laughed for about 30mins constantly after that. 
Walton is a guy who i think most people love and hate. We hate him cus he's a complete fool, and we love him cus his stupidness makes him so funny.
In the Spurs-Lakers series, talkin about Horry, I don't remember the exact quote, but i'll paraphrase. It was something about how Bowen isn't on the same level defensively as Horry. That's why Bowen pretty much shut down Kobe in the first two games, and everybody says the Lakers need a good defender at the PF spot. And Bowen was 2nd team defense this year compared to Horry not being on there at all.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He's not a fool and he isn't stupid... he's just an old basketball player who loves the game and likes to talk and likes to have fun. Some people take him too seriously because he only has one tone of voice. 

He is the best commentator at putting things in a historical perspective, or evaluating the fundamental basketball being played... and he is also the best at making fun of things and screwing with people.

If you've ever seen his TV show, he just likes to screw with people, try to get a reaction out of people... but it's all in the name of fun.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

spurs score.. horry grabs ball out of net chucks pass to kobe who goes through two defenders for an AND 1 play.. 
Walton: OH my, that my friends was basketball at its best.. Robert Horry, quite possibly the greatest passer in nba history, shows u why he IS INDEED a legend to this sport.. 

Tolbert: bill i think u might be exagerating he just passed it to kobe, who did the dirty work 

Walton: I disagree, i believe that Horry place the ball exactly in the place of the hands that let kobe score.. 
Tolbert: Theres no way you can... say that Bill...........................................

Walton: Horry, standing, awaiting the next freethrow.. OH MY did u see the outstanding FORM in Horry's box out.. TEXTBOOK ladies and gentle men........ Horry, quite possibility the greatest offensive free throw box outter in the history of the nba, shades of Kevin Mchale....... this is all so overwhelming...... 
Tolbert: Duncan got the rebound Bill.... . . 








CLASSIC WALTON


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> He's not a fool and he isn't stupid... he's just an old basketball player who loves the game and likes to talk and likes to have fun. Some people take him too seriously because he only has one tone of voice.
> 
> He is the best commentator at putting things in a historical perspective, or evaluating the fundamental basketball being played... and he is also the best at making fun of things and screwing with people.
> ...


Even if he is being sarcastic about players being "the best in the western civilization" it gets old. His voice is horrible and he criticizes and then praises in the next sentence. That's not good commentating. I can't stand the guy, and he's funny in an idiotic sense.

He shows favortism and blows things way out of proportion. I guarantee Tom Tolbert doesn't like the guy.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He's the best sports commentator in the history of western civilization.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RaptorDynasty</b>!
> Late this past season, Walton said that Steve Nash was "the most unathletic player in the entire NBA." This comment came right after Nash nailed one of his patented run-under-the-basket-around-a-crowd-of-seven-footers-circus-shots.
> 
> !


Is this the same game where He went off on Nash saying something like "He's small, he's weak, he's unathletic, he can barely stand up." 

I don't remember it exactly but I remember him saying that Nash could barely stand up he was so weak. I almost died laughing.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i havent read all 7 pages*

but bills best is
"That had to be the worst inbounds pass in the hisotry of the LA clippers franchise"


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Regardless of his hyperbole which most either love or hate, he knows more about the history of basketball and the sport of basketball than any commentator. In the history of western civilization.

He says a lot of fascinating things.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a funny topic ... just read my signature...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

What did Bill say about the lakers drafting walton..

I was hoping the magic picked him just so Walton would say:

"Tracy Mcgrady, one of the best players in the league only second to Kobe Bryant"... or something along those lines.

Other wise walton rarely credits Mcgrady's talents.. But we all know who really is better b/w kobe and mcgrady

(Do NOT START A Tmac v Kobe Battle in this thread) Whoever likes Kobe thinks Kobe is the man and vice versa..


----------



## TruthSeeker (Jun 16, 2003)

he's like harry Caray without the budweiser or the coughing


----------



## Main.Event (Jun 25, 2003)

Before a Kings/Spurs game... 

"The History and fate of the Western Civilization, lies here in the balance tonight!"

"Excuse me, Shaquille O'Neal lies awake in his sleep at night.... worrying about Jake Tsakalidis."


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Is this the same game where He went off on Nash saying something like "He's small, he's weak, he's unathletic, he can barely stand up."
> 
> I don't remember it exactly but I remember him saying that Nash could barely stand up he was so weak. I almost died laughing.


He also said Steve was the MVP of the league.


----------

